# Amplificador solo se escucha por los audifonos y no por las bocinas - parlantes



## VENENO1311 (Dic 6, 2012)

Hola a todos tengo un ampli gradiente ds 20 es de antes le cambie las terminales y ahora no se escucha, solo se escucha la salida de los audifonos y las salidas de las bocinas no si alguien me podria decir que puede fallar se lo agradesco


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 6, 2012)

Compañero bien venido al foro, mira en la tapa que tiene el control de tonos, ahí esta impreso el diagrama esquemático de tu equipo, puedes ver que la salida de los audífonos está antes de la etapa amplificadora de audio, puede ser que tengas problemas con esa parte


----------



## VENENO1311 (Dic 6, 2012)

*M*uchas gracias por la bienvenida *.* 

*L*o que sucede es que le cambie las terminales para las bocinas *,* las aisle para que no tocaran el chasis *,* lo conecte y ya no se escucho *; *y mi duda es que si probablemente tocaron el chasis los cables de las bocinas con el equipo encendido *,* que se pudo *h*aber dañado *.*

*Y*a vi la tarjeta y no hay nada quemado prednde normalmente mis bocinas estan bien los cables igual espero me puedas ayudar mas afondo gracias *.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2012)

Fijate que no se haya estropeado el interruptor que tiene adentro del Jack de los auriculares


----------



## VENENO1311 (Dic 6, 2012)

*Y*a lo cheque con el multimetro y esta bien, mi pregunta es que sucede si las terminales que le puse para las bocinas hicieron contacto en el chasis con el equipo encendido* ,* en resumen *,* los cables de las bocinas hicieron contacto con el equipo encendido *,* lo raro es que no trono nada y prende normal *.* 

*G*racias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2012)

Si los cables tocaron chasis existe la posibilidad que se haya quemado algo . . .  pero los auriculares se escuchan normalmente ?

Porque la salida de parlantes y auriculares es la misma , solo le agrega una resistencia serie para auricular

¡ ¡ ¡  Fotos ! ! !


----------



## miguelus (Dic 6, 2012)

Buenas noches veneno1311

Pasos a seguir…
1º Déjalo como estaba antes de arreglarlo.
2º Inténtalo de nuevo
    Si no funciona habrá que volver al paso 1º

Ahora en serio... 

Lo más normal es que lo que pretendías no es lo correcto y los Altavoces (Parlantes) no quedan conectados.

Sal U2


----------

